# Ah yaa yaa pinata



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey this is the second Halloween party for 20 + kids and some of you may know I LOST ALL my pic's from last year and the Pinata I made was a LARGE eye ball with gold in the iris blood shot of course and a set of eye muscles hangin' off the back.

Ya Ya So heres this years build in tutorial format.

Balloons and tape.....Starbucks cups are awsome.



















Helping the drying process looks kinda grimm










Adding some inerds n bonz










A little cotton and some carpet glue










A little more paper mache










A tooling on the toes











More to come tomorrow!!!


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

So moving along with a coat of paint 



















I then decide where to cut open to fill the bugger up with candy 



















Next ...on to the other end !!! with a little red and white 



















I think I got ta ruff up that BONE ....little more jagged.










I Hope the parents don't hate ME


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love it! Thanks for sharing. Maybe one day we should do a pinata group, lol.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome - looks great. Parents can't hate you for that? If they do, their a little to uptight/sheltered.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome pinata.


----------

